# How to lose a Championship in 1 move!!! 23 images



## Hoppy (Oct 14, 2008)

This is Tim Hastings who needed to win the race to secure the British 125cc GP championship.... 

The following sequence is possibly the worst 4 seconds in Tim's Life



 

























































































click pictures for larger view.


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 14, 2008)

125cc?!?! Did he hit a passing chicken?


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 14, 2008)

brutal!

i dont know anything about this sport....what did he do to cause that flip?...too much weight on the front of the bike?....looks like maybe he over compensated?


----------



## Heck (Oct 14, 2008)

Man, That sucks for him but you did good to get the whole thing. The shots even have a good DOF! lol


----------



## Heck (Oct 14, 2008)

SrBiscuit said:


> brutal!
> 
> i dont know anything about this sport....what did he do to cause that flip?...too much weight on the front of the bike?....looks like maybe he over compensated?


 
Most times the back end will lose grip and if you go sideways too much the rear tire grabs the road again and its just so violent when it does it just wants to buck you off the bike.. check you tube for super bike crashes and you will see..


----------



## matt-l (Oct 14, 2008)

^exactly what looks like happened.

great sequence of a horrible incident, was he alright after?


----------



## Hoppy (Oct 15, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> 125cc?!?! Did he hit a passing chicken?


 
He was looking for a Lamp post!!!! :lmao: :greenpbl:



SrBiscuit said:


> brutal!
> 
> i dont know anything about this sport....what did he do to cause that flip?...too much weight on the front of the bike?....looks like maybe he over compensated?


 
If you look in the first 2 of the sequence you may make out a faintish black line curving round to the back of the bike then nothing. He opened the throttle too hard too early and the back broke away and then skipped in the air just as Heck said......



Heck said:


> Man, That sucks for him but you did good to get the whole thing. The shots even have a good DOF! lol


 
I was aiming on getting a shot of just him with the track dissapearing in the distance behind him, but he seemed to have different ideas



Heck said:


> Most times the back end will lose grip and if you go sideways too much the rear tire grabs the road again and its just so violent when it does it just wants to buck you off the bike.. check you tube for super bike crashes and you will see..


 
Exactly what happened




matt-l said:


> ^exactly what looks like happened.
> 
> great sequence of a horrible incident, was he alright after?


 
This is the exit of a Very steep blind bend at the end of the start finish straight and they need all the power they can get to go up the other side of the hill so they open up as early and as hard as possible. Sometimes they get it very wrong

He was bruised but got up and walked away


----------



## polymoog (Oct 15, 2008)

Great sequence, poor guy ... he must have been gutted afterwards. And I'm not at all jealous that you can get 23 pics in a row within 4 seconds from your camera


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 18, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> He was looking for a Lamp post!!!! :lmao: :greenpbl:




:lmao: ouch!!!


----------



## KD5NRH (Oct 18, 2008)

The second shot alone would be a great one to have printed large, put in a heavy frame, and use it to beat the next person that denigrates continuous mode shooting


----------



## keybq (Oct 19, 2008)

i dropped my bike well the schools bike today in my learners class but freaking amazing pics


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 19, 2008)

Dang, good captures of the action, hoppy!!

[And great news that he was able to walk away from this.]


----------



## kundalini (Oct 19, 2008)

Holy Moly!

Way to stick with the action.  :hail:


----------



## Crazydad (Oct 19, 2008)

All I can say is, WOW! :hail::hail::hail::hail:

What track was it?


----------



## yamadak13 (Oct 19, 2008)

I can say first hand that highsides SUCK!  They are so brutal (and painful).  It is amazing how much power a 125cc GP bike has.  

Great pictures.


----------



## samal (Oct 19, 2008)

typical highside. and those 125 cc bikes are brutal - they are 2 stroke engines and pack about 60 horse powers in an under 200 lbs weight.  this is not your typical 125 cc scooter.

oh and he most likely walked out of that eccident with some bruises - ran off areas and proper gear make Moto GP much less traumatic sport than rugby or american football for example

was it last week at brands hatch?  I follow only WSBK and 800 cc Moto GP..


----------



## MTart (Oct 20, 2008)

Good captures of the action ...I hope he is OK.


----------



## 250Gimp (Oct 22, 2008)

Right spot at the right time, eh!!!

Good job on an excellent sequence!

Cheers


----------



## Hoppy (Oct 26, 2008)

My appologies for the lack of reply. I have been away for a week


----------



## Hoppy (Oct 26, 2008)

polymoog said:


> Great sequence, poor guy ... he must have been gutted afterwards. And I'm not at all jealous that you can get 23 pics in a row within 4 seconds from your camera


 
I think he was pretty gutted. From what I heard afterwards his team managerwas a bit upset to :madmad: Yeah it was a shame I only had the camera set on slow continuous.... altho' a 40 shot sequence might have been a bit eccessive



lostprophet said:


> :lmao: ouch!!!


 
3 months later and I've now been told the bone is grinding against the tendon..... WooHoo :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



KD5NRH said:


> The second shot alone would be a great one to have printed large, put in a heavy frame, and use it to beat the next person that denigrates continuous mode shooting


 
I tend to leave my cameras on slow continuous and take single shots but I am still able to get strings like this if needed



keybq said:


> i dropped my bike well the schools bike today in my learners class but freaking amazing pics


 
Hope you get your license and don't drop the bike again



Antarctican said:


> Dang, good captures of the action, hoppy!!
> 
> [And great news that he was able to walk away from this.]


 
Thanks Anty :hugs:


----------



## Hoppy (Oct 26, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Holy Moly!
> 
> Way to stick with the action. :hail:


 
Thanks
It is deffinately an advantage being able to get track side, but at the last meeting I had to hit the deck as the 2 crashing bikes were coming straight at me



Crazydad said:


> All I can say is, WOW! :hail::hail::hail::hail:
> 
> What track was it?


 
Thanks for the WOW its much appreciated. The track is Brands Hatch in the county of Kent in England



yamadak13 said:


> I can say first hand that highsides SUCK! They are so brutal (and painful). It is amazing how much power a 125cc GP bike has.
> 
> Great pictures.


 
I hope you are able to walk away from any highsides!!! Glad you like the shots



samal said:


> typical highside. and those 125 cc bikes are brutal - they are 2 stroke engines and pack about 60 horse powers in an under 200 lbs weight. this is not your typical 125 cc scooter.
> 
> oh and he most likely walked out of that eccident with some bruises - ran off areas and proper gear make Moto GP much less traumatic sport than rugby or american football for example
> 
> was it last week at brands hatch? I follow only WSBK and 800 cc Moto GP..


 
Yeah it was at the last round of the British Superbike series which the British 125GP series runs alongside



MTart said:


> Good captures of the action ...I hope he is OK.


 
Thank you. Bruised, Battered and VERY gutted



250Gimp said:


> Right spot at the right time, eh!!!
> 
> Good job on an excellent sequence!
> 
> Cheers


 
I was there as 1 of the riders I supply shots to had requested some from this angle for her press release.... But I generally stand along this corner at least once during a race


----------



## rubbertree (Oct 28, 2008)

what an amazing sequence, good on you for staying with the action.
Poor guy!


----------



## ChrisOquist (Oct 28, 2008)

WOW! Incredible sequence - congratulations.


----------



## a_spaceman (Oct 30, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> 125cc?!?! Did he hit a passing chicken?


haha good one (and GREAT avatar).
the worst thing about 125cc is the noise: as they approach the area of the track you're sitting into you hear a gigantic mosquito attack crescendo coming to you. they're so loud and high pitched it hurts.

anyway...

very good photos. pristine clear, fast and topical.
enough said 
the only problem with most sport photos, especially car or bike racing, is the background as the track often seems going upwards in a weird way, giving it a somewhat unnatural looking perspective. but i guess it may be because one has to use 200mm or more lenses that may make it look a bit flat?
if it's clear what i mean can anyone (hoppy?) clear this out for me?
thanks!


----------



## dklod (Nov 1, 2008)

wicked High side. In the first image, you can see exactly where his back tire slid then grabbed. Great set of images. 1, 2 and 7 (he even looked down the lens for you) the best.


----------



## fightin14 (Nov 5, 2008)

Its ok he is wearing the best helmet on the planet SHARK


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 11, 2008)

rubbertree said:


> what an amazing sequence, good on you for staying with the action.
> Poor guy!


 
Thanks, right place for a change



ChrisOquist said:


> WOW! Incredible sequence - congratulations.


 
Thanks



a_spaceman said:


> haha good one (and GREAT avatar).
> the worst thing about 125cc is the noise: as they approach the area of the track you're sitting into you hear a gigantic mosquito attack crescendo coming to you. they're so loud and high pitched it hurts.
> 
> anyway...
> ...


 
Thanks for your comments.

Sometimes the track looks like it is going upwards due to the angle the spectators are viewing from, i.e slightly elevated and away from the track and as such all shots are looking down at the bike/car showing all track and no sky.
As press we are at ground level so can get better angles for shots, the down side is we have bikes comiung straight at us with only armco in the way.... In this instance the track is going up behind him, it is about a 1:4 hill he is falling down



dklod said:


> wicked High side. In the first image, you can see exactly where his back tire slid then grabbed. Great set of images. 1, 2 and 7 (he even looked down the lens for you) the best.


 
I was well pleased at getting the breakaway point.



fightin14 said:


> Its ok he is wearing the best helmet on the planet SHARK


 
Well it seemed to work for him, must be a good advert!!!!


----------

